# Spook and Kittens



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

After several weeks of moving around, Spook and her kittens have finally made it home -- that is, my home. I just took a few quick photos but will have more once the kittens get a little bigger and Spook isn't as "spooked".

Five beautiful babies, born Dec. 1.









Spook's beauty shot









Spook snacking









Think there's some resemblence between Spook & Nico? We think she's his mother.









Also, I don't really like the name Spook...someone just started calling her that since she showed up around Halloween and it stuck. Anyone have a name suggestion for her?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Oooh, I'll take one of those kittens off your hands :lol:. She's lovely, I don't have any name ideas, though. The kittens are too adorable!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww babies, sooo cute. Name ideas: Pixie, Charla, Petal


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

She's beautiful. How about Salem?


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey, I like Salem...she is kind of a "witch-ey woman". I'll have to ask my BF what he thinks...


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Hippyhart, They are so adorable! I can't think of any names off hand but I like the Salem idea. It does seem to fit her. Thanks for sharing those beautiful babies and mommy with us! They are so lucky to have you! Looking forward to seeing more pics. They grow up way to fast right before our eyes!


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes! I also want to see more kitty pics! Gray and black kitties are my favorite!


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Ok, I'll get some more today while it is sunny out. I think three of them have their eyes open, so I'll try to get some good face shots.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

What beautiful furbabies!!!!!! What beautiful momma!!!!

**I don't really like the name Spook...**
How about Milla MEE-LAH
it means 'Golden Eye' in Pampa; a indian language where I'm from in Argentina..


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kittens & momma cat!


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Hippyhart, How about the name Midnight for Spook? Thats what I named one of the feral cats that I feed. I have names for all of them. The one that I feed looks just like Spook! Only this one looks alittle bit smaller I guess because he must be younger. He just started coming around a few months ago. Well, lets us know on what name you pick. Hope mommy and kitties are doing good!


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

She makes this really cute chirpy sound when she wants your attention, so I was thinking maybe Cricket?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

She's beautiful. I do like the name Cricket. Last night I started calling Mia "Peep" and thought that would also be a cute name for a kitty who makes funny little noises. 

So, are you fostering them? Keeping them?


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

She is a very friendly outside cat that showed up around Halloween -- I'm hoping to find her and the kittens' homes, since I have two cats already and don't really want another one (of course, that will probably change in the next few weeks), so I am just fostering them for now.

She has been really good the past few days, not make a sound or complaining. I did give her roaming privileges of my bedroom this morning (she and the kittens are staying in the bathroom for now, which is connected to the bedroom), and she moved all the kittens under the bed, so I had to pull off the mattress and box springs and put them back in their nest. I going to have to keep her in the bathroom until I find another place to put her, since it's no place to keep a kitty.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Spook is so beautiful, I wish I could have her! I think if she was mine I'd call her Raven, or Persephone (goddess of the Underworld). Can't wait for kitten updates!

Ems xx


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

what about Shadow? 
cute cute CUTE kittens!! :mrgreen:


----------



## buterflimc5 (Oct 20, 2004)

HOWWW CUTE! :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Raven is a GOOOOD one -- way to go on that one.


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

*re:kittens*

Hippyhart, I really think you should keep Spook . Especially all you went through to help her ( and her babies ) . I know what you mean when you say you didn't plan on any more to keep. Like I said I planned on just one kitty ( besides my elder cat ) and I ended up with three kitties. But I know that I made the right choice even though that wasn't my plan from the start. I love every minute with all of them. I hope you can find good homes for all her babies too. Well, good luck on whatever decide.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks, Cameo. It will be several weeks before we decide on what to do with Spook, and it will all depend on if she gets along with my other cats. She was a bully to the other cats outside, especially about food, but I'm thinking it was just hormonal, so we'll see what happens.

Anyway, I'm working now while the kittens are young to find them homes -- I have several people in mind who have expressed the desire for a kitten at one time or who already have a cat that may need a buddy, so I'm hoping they will all be spoken for by the time they are ready to go. For the others I can't find homes for, I will be taking to a local petshop that takes in kittens and puppies from private breeders (no puppy and kitty mills!). Spook will be the toughest one to find a home for, but she is really sweet and good natured that I'm sure it won't be too hard.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

It seems like they are growing by the minute! I left for a few hours, and already it looks like they've grown!!!

Here are some more photos on day 10 -- looks like they are changing color a little bit. The gray kittens are turning a lighter shade of gray, and the black kittens are getting darker. I'm just amazed at their development!


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

wow, she's gorgeous! does she have a speck of light hair on her? She looks like she's pure black, and her fur's so glossy!

I like the name Raven, it kind of suits her, and what about Ensiah (en-see-ah), it's unusual but it means black in persian.

I really think you should keep her, she seems so lovely and beautiful, and her kittens are so cute! If only I lived near you...


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Hippyhart, I understand if you can not keep Spook. Sometimes these things happen. Although, I am still hoping that you can. I just think that there will be a real bond between the two of you. I'm so glad that you will make sure the kitties that do not get a home ( hopefully they all will ) will be in good hands. They are so lucky to have you. Oh by the way, thanks for sharing those beautiful babies with us again! Yes, they are growing up fast! They are just so cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Belficat, she is pure black -- someone told me that's really rare for a female cat, but I don't know about that. And for being a street cat, her fur is very shiny and soft, and I haven't found any fleas or earmites on her (I geve her a Revolution treatment in the early part of November, so I'm guessing that did that trick!). I was really worried about her having fleas and passing them to her babies, but so far so good. 

She is really sweet, and I know she feels comfortable around me now since I've been feeding her and playing with her for the past five or six days. Once her kittens are up and walking around, I'm going to try to introduce her to my other cats and see how that goes. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

so have you thought anymore about the name, or are you still waiting until something really amazing comes past?


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I keep calling her Mama Kitty -- it's the first thing that rolls off my tongue. Anyway, my other cats have people names, which is probably what I will go with for her too. Miles is named after the jazz great Miles Davis, and Nico is named after the german model who sang on the Velvet Underground's first album. Of course, when we named Nico, we thought He was a She, and it was hard to come up with something else after we had called him that for four or five weeks. It also means cat in Japanese, so we figured it was okay if he had a girl's name if there was an alternate meaning. So that's where I'm at right now...no name yet!


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Hippyhart, Did you decide on a name for Spook yet? How is she and her babies doing? I sure hope things work out that you will be able to keep Spook. Hoping to see new pics soon. I bet they grew so much by now. I can't believe how fast mine are growing! Keep us posted!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Is there a thread with the whole story on Mama Kitty?


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Everyone is doing fine...I had a nervous breakdown last week about Spook and the kittens and started to think twice about fostering her. I was trying to let her out of the bathroom into the house with the other cats and tried to introduce them slowly, but she was just very aggressive towards my other cats (probably because of her babies). Anyway, I decided she can't get out without supervision or around the other animals, which is fine. She doesn't seem too upset about having to stay in the bathroom if I let her out with me a few hours a day. I'll have to wait to see if I can find her another home before we will decide on keeping her. She will definitely be the dominant cat around the house -- my other two are such babies -- so the dynamics of the house will definitely change.

The kittens are getting really big though -- some of them are walking pretty well, and pretty soon, they will try to escape from the box. I'm getting a loaner playpen from my friend so they will have to work a little harder when they try to climb out. Other than that, everyone is doing well! Thanks for asking! I'll get some more pics today when I get the chance.

Spook's story is here! http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12153[url]


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*I just read thru your entire thread on how you got the Momma cat and kittens. Im so happy you got involved and literally saved their lives. You are a wonderful person with a beautiful heart for doing this. Your neighbor sounds like a 14 Carat nut case. 

It is going to be fun watching the progress of the kittens. Does the policeman still want one kitten? Anymore interest for them? Keep us posted.*


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

You know, the police officer is supposed to call about one of the kittens in the next couple weeks, so I will find out soon if he was actually serious. Otherwise, I'm working hard on asking people I know about taking one (or two) of these babies into their homes. I also posted a classified ad on petfinder.org to put it people's heads that these kittens and the mama kitty will be available for adoption in the next few weeks. 

Anyway, I feel good about bringing her and the babies inside -- I don't think I would be able to live with myself knowing that she wasn't in good hands or outside in the elements. She's been really good and very sweet since we've had her, and the babies are absolutely adorable (I know, I'll get some photos -- lazy, lazy, lazy!). I know they all will be great pets!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Maybe she was an indoor cat in another life? Maybe shed be happy indoors? My cats have never been outside cats but they claw at the glass windows, try to run outside but when they get out there they panic and want to be back in immediately.. I think they like the "idea" but not the reality of being outside.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

That's true -- she's so friendly towards people, so I think she was someone's house cat at one time. I live around a lot of apartment buildings, so who knows if someone left her when they moved, but she hasn't wanted outside since she's been inside. I think my neighbor who brought her in really didn't want her around, so he let her outside alot. I just set up one of the cat trees in front of a window, and she stares out without clawing the glass or whining.



> My cats have never been outside cats but they claw at the glass windows, try to run outside but when they get out there they panic


My little one (about 7 months old) likes to run out and get under the porch, but my older one who was a stray I brought in last winter never tries to run -- I think he knows he's got it good inside!


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Hippyhart, I understand that sometimes is just doesn't work out bringing a new cat into your home with the others. I am so happy and lucky that things worked out with bringing three new kittens into the house along with our 17 year old . I was worried that she would feel sad and confused with all of them running around. Thank God everthing worked out ok for us. Like you said,I just hate to think of all these poor animals outside in the bitter cold. I wish I could take them all in! I'm sure you will do whats best for Spook. You have been so good and kind to them with everything you did and are still doing for them. What a good hearted person you are. Can't wait to see the new pics of everyone!


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Ok, got some new photos this morning -- I took some over the weekend, but the kittens weren't being very cooperative about looking directly at the camera, so there weren't any great ones. Anyway, these are a little better -- they are starting to play together. It is so cute!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

OMG, what adorable little fuzzballs!


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Hippyhart, I could only imagine how much fun you will have watching them play! I know the three of mine can really put on a good show. They are so funny to watch! Great pics! I just want to pick them up and hug them all!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I just wanted to mention that Mama kitty's personality will probably change when she doesn't have kittens anymore. Females with babies are often very protective and aggressive if they meet a new cat, or even a cat they have been friends with before. If you really want to see how she'll do with your other cats, wait until all of the babies are adopted.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

She is a little more at ease around the other cats, though I still hear a little hissing -- especially about food. I've been letting her out for short supervised time periods, but she has the most dominant personality, so it will definitely be a power struggle around here once I stop breaking their fights up. I'm just waiting for her to finish nursing and get the babies out of here before I decide what to do with her.

BTW, it is just like housing five toddlers right now...the babies are getting their little paws into everything, and I am their human jungle gym. When I walk by them, a couple try to grab my pant legs and go for a ride. It is really cute!


----------

